# Applet in ClientServer J2EE Anwendung debugen



## moorpheus3000 (8. Jul 2010)

Hallo,
ich betreue eine Web Anwendung, welche aus verschiedenen Modulen besteht. Unter  anderem auch eine Mischung aus JSF und Applets.
Ein Applet soll überarbeitet werden und um mich in den Code einzuarbeiten würde ich diesen gerne debuggen.
Als Entwicklungsumgebung benutze ich RAD RationalApplicationDeveloper (Eclipse 3.4).
Den Code habe ich zur Verfügung.

Im Moment funktioniert der Aufruf des Applets über ein jar. (CODE SIEHE UNTEN)

Was muss ich tun, damit ich im Server das Applet debuggen kann? Ich habe das jar in meinem WebProjekt bekannt gemacht.



```
<EMBED type="application/x-java-applet;version=1.4"
	width="153" height="31" align="baseline"
	alt="ASS Termin- und Kapazitätsplanung"
	code="de.bwb.ass.kappla.client.AssKapaPlaApplet"
	codebase="/ASS2/KapaPla/lib"
	cache_option="Plugin"
	cache_archive="ass-kapapla-client.jar,ass-kapapla-shared.jar,ass-domain-shared.jar,ass-components.jar,djt.jar,commons-lang-2.0.jar"
	scriptable="TRUE"
	mayscript="TRUE"
	SERVERNAME_URL="http://localhost:9080"
	SERVLETNAME="/ASS2/ASSKapaPla"
	APPLICATION_PROFILE="ASS"
	TERMINKENNZ="SOLL_TRM,IST_TRM"
	WOCHENARBEITSZEITFAKTOR="38.0"
	MAVERFUEGBARKEIT="0.75"
	LOGLEVEL="5">
<NOEMBED>
	Keine JRE 1.4 Unterstuetzung fuer APPLETs!
</NOEMBED>
</EMBED>
```

Vielen Dank und liebe Grüße
Silvio


----------



## maki (8. Jul 2010)

Das Applet läuft nicht auf dem Server, sondern auf dem Client (Browser).
Du kannst das Applet ganz normal in Eclipse Debuggen.


----------



## moorpheus3000 (8. Jul 2010)

Hi,
Das war ja mal einen schnelle Antwort. Danke!

Ich habe versucht in Eclipse einen Haltepunkt zu setzen. Er wird aber ignoriert.
Es entsteht auch kein 'Häckchen' am Haltepunkt womit erkennbar ist, dass dieser aktiv ist.:noe:


----------



## maki (8. Jul 2010)

Aktive Breakpoints sind Blau, inaktive weiss, Haken deuten auf TODOs hin.
Du musst das Applet schon im Debugmodus starten.


----------



## moorpheus3000 (8. Jul 2010)

Hi,
hier mal 2 Bilder aus eclipse:
Debug aus:





Debug an:






Das Applet alleine kann ich debugen. Das ist kein Problem. 
Ich möchte gerne das Applet samt seiner Server Funktionalität testen.

Hintergrund:
Ich habe ein Webanwendung wo Baumaßnahmen geplant werden.
Das Applet kann Informationen zu einer gewählten Maßnahme aus der Webanwendung laden. Daran kann ich nun mittels FlexxGantt Resourcen dazu planen kann.

Um diese Interaktion mit den Maßnahmen zu testen, muss ich das Appletaus dem WebAnwendungsContext starten und debugen können.


----------



## maki (8. Jul 2010)

> Das Applet alleine kann ich debugen. Das ist kein Problem.
> Ich möchte gerne das Applet samt seiner Server Funktionalität testen.


Hmm... ein Applet hat keine "Serverfunktionalität", du willst wohl beides gleichzeitig Debuggen, Server & Applet.. geht imho wenn überhaupt nur mit 2 IDEs/Debuggern, kannst ja mal nach Remote Debugging in Eclipse Googeln. Ein Test ist übrigens was ganz anderes 
Ansonsten kann ich nur empfehlen keine deutschen Bezeichner zu verwenden, ergibt immer schlimmstes Denglisch.


----------



## moorpheus3000 (8. Jul 2010)

Ja. Ich muss beides debugen.
Ich starte meinen WebSphereServer aus RAD heraus samt Anwendung im debug-Modus.
Dann kann ich auf [c]'http://localhost:9080/'[/c] meine gesamte Anwendung debuggen.
Rufe ich jetzt das Applet aus der Anwendung auf, kann ich die verwendeten Klassen nicht debuggen.

Ich werde mal Remote Debugging googeln.

Danke für deine Hilfe.


----------

